# Paradise salt Bars made with  yogurt cups as molds



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

These are the salt bars that I made using the yogurt cup as a mold . I really like the size of them , next time I will pour at thinner trace , I got  a few divots  in the bars , didn't pack the soap in tight enough .Scented with Paradise a very nice  tropical scent. the yogurt is yoplait source.







Thanks for looking

Kitn

ETA yogurt brand


----------



## redfishingirl (Jul 19, 2009)

Very cool!  What brand of yogurt makes the oval shape?


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Jul 19, 2009)

Those are coooool!

And if I had to guess, I'd say Trix yogurt...


----------



## simplypuresoycandles (Jul 19, 2009)

Very nice!! Love the colors!


----------



## soapbubble (Jul 19, 2009)

Great colors- great soap!!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome color!  I love the idea of yogurt cups!  Now I just need to find someone who like yogurt   Great Job!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

agriffin said:
			
		

> Awesome color!  I love the idea of yogurt cups!  Now I just need to find someone who like yogurt   Great Job!!



I do , you send me the yogurt , I will send you back the containers  :wink: 

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Jul 19, 2009)

Kitn, I LOVE those!!  The blue on blue is too cool!  Yogurt cups!  Go figure!


----------



## Artephius (Jul 19, 2009)

Every time I see a picture of your soaps there's something beautiful or cute & unique about them. And I'm not just saying that because I'm jealous of your swirls (I am, but that's beside the point). 

These are adorable!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooo, I throw my yogurt container away every night, that is how I get my calcium  I will be saving and using them from now on. Thanks for the tip and the soaps are so pretty.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jul 20, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone 

It is a hosta artisan the previous owner must have loved them as I do , there are about 8 or more different varieties he planted.

Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice, love the diagonal line


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool! I love the way these look!


----------



## agriffin (Jul 20, 2009)

I soaped with a girl who had a closet full of yogurt cups.  She would use them for overflow every time when she was making soap!  Great idea Kitn!  What did you use to get your blues?  I'be been using soap dyes and have had NO luck except with one purple.  I just ordered some oxides so hopefully those will do better.  Do I mix the oxides in water or glycerin first....or nothing?  Just add to the soap?  Thanks!!


----------



## LJA (Jul 20, 2009)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I soaped with a girl who had a closet full of yogurt cups.  She would use them for overflow every time when she was making soap!  Great idea Kitn!  What did you use to get your blues?  I'be been using soap dyes and have had NO luck except with one purple.  I just ordered some oxides so hopefully those will do better.  Do I mix the oxides in water or glycerin first....or nothing?  Just add to the soap?  Thanks!!



I'm having some trouble getting my labcolor blues not to go greenish on me too because of the soap base.  More TD, I guess...


----------



## nickjuly (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome!! Will have to save some to use yogurt cups for surplus soap. Such great ideas. Love the look of this one. Am partial to blues.


----------



## Sibi (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow, those soaps sure are pretty!!!  Too bad I hate yogurt.  Wonder if there's some other product with a similar container but some other food that wood work......hmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

agriffin said:
			
		

> I soaped with a girl who had a closet full of yogurt cups.  She would use them for overflow every time when she was making soap!  Great idea Kitn!  What did you use to get your blues?  I'be been using soap dyes and have had NO luck except with one purple.  I just ordered some oxides so hopefully those will do better.  Do I mix the oxides in water or glycerin first....or nothing?  Just add to the soap?  Thanks!!



 I usually mix them in some of the oil from my soap pot , I just put them in a small  paper cup . ( way to messy to clean up in a reg cup) If I am doing a swirl I mix the colors in a measuring cup and then add some of the lightly traced soap , so I can SB it and make sure the color is mixed in well.I do this after I have the rest of the batch to the trace I want it to be .For the darker blue I used FD&C blue ( which looked  way to gray so I added some blue ultramine . For the lighter one I used lab colors bluemix. I like using oxides and ultramarines , I seem to get better or more consistent results with them.

HTH 
KItn


----------



## Dixie (Jul 20, 2009)

Gorgeous kitn!! and adorable, I love them!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks so much  everybody   

Kitn


----------



## twilightluver (Jul 20, 2009)

i love these!!!


----------



## heartsong (Jul 20, 2009)

*x*

lovely, kitn!   

very clever, too!


----------



## Milla (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow!  Those are the coolest salt bars!  I love yogurt, why haven't I looked for those molds!  Just bought some Activia so I have to eat that first.

Wish I could smell them too!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool colours and awesome shape!


----------



## eucalypta (Jul 21, 2009)

absolutely stunning!
Love those colors


----------



## Milla (Jul 21, 2009)

How do you get the diagonal if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Milla said:
			
		

> How do you get the diagonal if you don't mind me asking?



Not at all .   I got my colors  with 1/2 the fo amount ready .Measured the salt and slpit into 2 cups .I got the batch to very light trace , then I split it  in half and added the color and salt to one. I put it in the yogurt cups on an angle and smoothed it with a butter knife , they were pretty thick and not going anywhere .I set them on their sides just in case while I mixed up the next color , add a little and bang the heck out of the container , add the rest and bang it some more.  A 1 lb batch made 6 of those yogurt cups at  approx 5 oz each  . I added fine sea salt at 75 %. Good luck should you give it a try , I am now thinking about trying 4 colors  :shock: .

Hope that helps
Kitn


----------



## Milla (Jul 22, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> Milla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!  Thanks Kitn!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

You are most welcome Milla 

Kitn


----------



## Vonna (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW WOW WOW!!!  New experiment to try!! Kitn your soaps are always sooo gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rubato456 (Jul 24, 2009)

love the soap and the nice outdoor photo shot too!  8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you ladies, 
Outside is better than in , we are stripping wallpaper etc  on  about 1/2 the main floor. It isn't going to badly though it could be worse.

Kitn


----------



## Classic (Jul 25, 2009)

Eye cathing!!! 
Beautiful Soaps (as usaual) 
Thanks for posting.


----------

